# Webroot Firewall Question



## Bananarama (Nov 11, 2005)

I bought webrot firewall and have had it for about two months now, but since i have had it, it has never had to stop a single attack. Before when i had norton that would have to stop a few things every week but the webroot just seems to sit there and do nothing apart from program control and acess hassle. Does anyone else have this firewall? and noticed that hasnt stopped anything in its lifetime? Maybe its just really good and the stealth function works really well im not sure.


----------



## I_need_help (Nov 17, 2005)

i have this too and it doesnt stop any either i think im going to call the company and ask for support over the phone. i think u should do that too.


----------

